# Purchase price?



## laskuhn (Jun 6, 2015)

Okay, I'm new to the forum, and it is always a little sticky to talk about money, but my husband is suffering from sticker shock as we go about our research for a poodle puppy to join our family. You don't need to reveal what you yourself paid for your baby, but if you could share with me (so I can share with him) the prices you encountered as you researched for your puppy, it would be really helpful. It would also be helpful if you could give me an idea of the geographic location where you found your prices. It's been almost 20 years since I bought a puppy! Right now, I've been looking for a poodle within comfortable driving distance (no more than 6 hours), and all the prices are $1800-$2000. I suppose that is average?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What size and where are you looking?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in California and quality pups are $1500-$2500


----------



## laskuhn (Jun 6, 2015)

Within about 350 miles of Rochester, NY. We are looking at toys and minis (larger toys, smaller minis).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My Toy breeder is in VA, and her prices range $1,000 -$1,500, with larger being the low end.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I looked into a miniature breeder on Long Island, NY who shows and tests. They said $1800 for one of thier pups.

I didn't get a response from one in NJ but expect it was the same. 

A breeder in Northern New Hampshire (non-show) who does some testing, does not dock or remove dew-claws, asks $800 for her moyen sized pups.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

laskuhn said:


> Within about 350 miles of Rochester, NY. We are looking at toys and minis (larger toys, smaller minis).


When I was searching for a mini pup in 2009 the breeders (in NJ/PA) of interest me to were selling their pups for $1500-$1600.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Everywhere I looked that had good quality/health testing etc averaged 1500-2000. Some were more but they usually were also show prospects. I didn't mind paying what I did for Stella because I see a lot of definite "junk" (insert BYB or mixes) being sold all the time for the same or more than quality breeders with quality pups charge! Its crazy but they seem to sell pups without trouble!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I would say $1,800 to $2,000 is average. I paid $1,600 two years ago so prices going up $100 per year a starting price of $1,800 sounds about right. The breeders I spoke with two years ago in New York, Pennsylvania and New Jersey were all within $100 of each other in price.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Houston Pet*

Houston Texas .... $1500 for our pet Standard Poodle. The lady I got her from had the top Standard in the U.S. in 2009. She was very up front about our Lola's price and the reason she was priced accordingly. She said she would have a bad "bite" and she does.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi's mom was a champion and she comes from health tested and proven parents. We paid $1,200 for her four years ago.


----------



## Charlygrl2 (Mar 30, 2014)

my Merlin was a little less than your lower price point and that included having him flown from West Virginia to Florida.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

You could do less if you find one a breeder is retiring, or as my little one to small to breed, other than that between 1200 and 2000, 1200 being really cheap.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm in CA and paid 1700.00 for my red mini poodle.


----------



## Waiting on Kaylee (Jun 17, 2015)

$1500-$2000. The breeder we chose sells her pet quality pups for $2000, but I think the price is quite reasonable when you consider that you're purchasing a companion for the next 12-15 years.


----------



## Picasso1 (Jun 21, 2015)

The prices are right in the ball park for the Midwest..the mentality of the poodle is awesome..[temperament..intelligence and a true companion..your investment won't be for naught..I paid a thousand for Charlie 10 years ago..worth every penny.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I think Rookie was around $1000 two years ago plus the price to fly him from AZ. That was cheaper than the local breeder who was around $1500 (NH).

And I understand the sticker shock. Our first toy guy was our "blue light special" and we got him for $175 in 1993. Of course that wasn't show quality and no testing etc but we were young and stupid. (Miss you Ted E.)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

$2,500 from Utah. Pick of the litter, GCH sired, health tested parents. I know of other great show breeders whose prices are as low as $1,200 but I was looking for something very specific, so I was willing to pay more.


----------

